# Dog Clubs?



## Cami&Ella (Jun 18, 2012)

My friend and I want to join a dog club, for agility. I am in Equine 4-H, so I figured maybe they'd have a dog type 4-H. I can't find any for my county. So, I wondered, is there dog 4-H's, that I just couldn't find, and are there clubs. (PS, I live in Lancaster County, PA) 

My friend has a yorkie mix. Is she allowed to show him in agility?

THANKS SOO MUCH!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know what it's like there, but the 4-H for agility here that I've seen is very, very basic. You might have better luck taking classes with a local agility club, if you want to compete in agility for the long run. Unless it's changed, the kids I saw didn't have much of an idea of what to do or how to do it, they'd never walked a course or knew the rules and I was judging their big annual show. Same goes for conformation, the dogs didn't know how to stand and most weren't even close to being groomed - I could see bathed and nails trimmed but not pro groomed, but some had matted hair and manure as decoration, again for the 'big show' I would have expected them to be told to bath and brush at least.

Mixed breeds can compete in some forms of agility.


----------



## Cami&Ella (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks! if i do train her, I will be the handler during the classes... And I brush my dog everyday.. I'm think it might be better for me as far as training because my dog is a puppy and my friends is I think 6


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a dog training club in Chester county that offers agility classes. You might contact them to see if they can recommend a club or trainer in Lancaster. Here's a list of PA dog clubs from AKC. I didn't see anything for Lancaster county, but there are clubs in Berks and Dauphin. Again, they may be able to recommend someone (or could be close to you).


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes there is Dog Agility 4-H. I must disagree with Bordermom. While Agility I and II might be considered "basic", Agility III is quite challenging. 

There ARE Agility-only clubs, but many more AKC clubs combine Agility with some other events. Combined Obedience/Agility clubs are probably the most common and a lot of them DO give classes in Agility.

But you really should consider other agility venues and clubs besides AKC - USDAA and NADAC, for example. There is a USDAA training club somewhere near Lancaster (Bainbridge?? - sorry I just don't remember the specifics.) I'm sure if you search the web you can find more info and maybe some training close to your home base.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

This is the closest club I could find to you http://www.flexibleflyersagility.com/index.htm If they are too far I would give them a call and see if they can tell you a club that is closer to you.


----------



## Engström (Jul 19, 2012)

I am new to Dog Clubs.. so how much do they charge usually?..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Engström said:


> I am new to Dog Clubs.. so how much do they charge usually?..


It varies wildly. Some clubs charge $25 a year for membership, others charge over $300 a year for membership


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Engström said:


> I am new to Dog Clubs.. so how much do they charge usually?..


The one closest to me is $50/year for basic membership, but an additional $385 to take free and/or reduced cost training classes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

cookieface said:


> The one closest to me is $50/year for basic membership, but an additional $385 to take free and/or reduced cost training classes.


Yep wildly different. I belong to a training club in which I get my membership and ALL classes all year long for only $25 a year except agility is an extra $25 to cover equipment upkeep. The club I belong to is well known for turning out several people who compete at the national level in dog competitions.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Yep wildly different. I belong to a training club in which I get my membership and ALL classes all year long for only $25 a year except agility is an extra $25 to cover equipment upkeep. The club I belong to is well known for turning out several people who compete at the national level in dog competitions.


Wow! That's a great deal. There are other clubs (in less convenient locations) that have lower fees, but they also have fewer classes and less variety in type of classes.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho? (Jul 17, 2012)

Ive found difficulty trying to find activities for my dogs as well. We got stationed in Key West back in January and Ive been dying to get my older 2 into agility and dock diving. Down here everything is so limited and expensive for everything. I looked up plans on how to build my own pvc equipment and have just been waiting for a day off to go get it. IT'll have to do for now =/


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bordermom said:


> I don't know what it's like there, but the 4-H for agility here that I've seen is very, very basic. You might have better luck taking classes with a local agility club, if you want to compete in agility for the long run. Unless it's changed, the kids I saw didn't have much of an idea of what to do or how to do it, they'd never walked a course or knew the rules and I was judging their big annual show. Same goes for conformation, the dogs didn't know how to stand and most weren't even close to being groomed - I could see bathed and nails trimmed but not pro groomed, but some had matted hair and manure as decoration, again for the 'big show' I would have expected them to be told to bath and brush at least.
> 
> Mixed breeds can compete in some forms of agility.


Yes, most areas have 4H dog programs. The biggest problem seems to be that the instructors aren't people who are actively involved in training or dog sports, but regular moms and dads who want to help out the program. Which is great, but doesn't let them share experience they don't actually have. I can't think of any form of agility (AKC included) where mixes aren't allowed to compete.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> Yes, most areas have 4H dog programs. The biggest problem seems to be that the instructors aren't people who are actively involved in training or dog sports, but regular moms and dads who want to help out the program. ....


Hmm...m...m. Well, I guess every place is different. 

IME, the 4H dog club _leaders _ ARE people who handle or have handled their own dogs in various events, sometimes in pretty high levels of competitions. Yes, they are not often _professional_ trainers or handlers - in that they didn't and/or don't make a living at it - but they are experienced. Of course, there can be "mom and dad" adult _helpers_ who may not know much more than the 4Hrs do, but those aren't the leaders. 

If you know a pre-teen or teenager - or are one yourself - who wants to get involved in training a dog for CGC, competition obedience, agility or rally, 4H would definitely be something you should look into.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Cami&Ella said:


> My friend and I want to join a dog club, for agility. I am in Equine 4-H, so I figured maybe they'd have a dog type 4-H. I can't find any for my county. So, I wondered, is there dog 4-H's, that I just couldn't find, and are there clubs. (PS, I live in Lancaster County, PA)
> 
> My friend has a yorkie mix. Is she allowed to show him in agility?
> 
> THANKS SOO MUCH!


I am a 4-H dog club eader in NJ. there is a few 4-H dog clubs in PA. One is in Berks county.
http://extension.psu.edu/berks/programs/4-h/clubs

Not sure about others...let me know if that works for you...if it is too far, I can continue to look.
And yes, 4-Her's can show mixed breeds


----------

